# IED Explosion injures 25 in NY City



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

In a dumpster.

IED Explosion Reported In New York City; At Least 15 People Injured | Zero Hedge


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This is after a pipe bomb was found near the start of a military 5k run in NY City earlier in the day.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I was just going to post it.

There was another one not too far away at 9:30 this morning, the beginning, jihad???

On another note, The attacker who went after the cops with a meat cleaver in NYC also is, you guessed it a scab assed muzslime, awaiting deportation.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> I was just going to post it.
> 
> There was another one not too far away at 9:30 this morning, the beginning, jihad???
> 
> On another note, The attacker who went after the cops with a meat cleaver in NYC also is, you guessed it a scab assed muzslime, awaiting deportation.


Attacks were bound to start happening.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

So sorry. Prayers said. My old Ret Air Force Colonel pal said when Dubja put boots on the ground in Arabia..folks had 10 years to move out of NY City. Sounds like he was probably right. i started giving the warning when it was delivered to me. Nobody ever listens.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Watching live reports on Fox. What's with all the military in fatigues standing around?? 

Stay away from your dumpster.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Watching live reports on Fox. What's with all the military in fatigues standing around??
> 
> Stay away from your dumpster.


The military is supposed to just happen to be training there, according to FOX.

Stay away from NYC.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

And Obama and Clinton want to bring unlimited ISIS cells here and provide them with as many government goodies as possible to set up shop here. No evidence ISIS is behind this but why bring terrorists here unless your with them.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> And Obama and Clinton want to bring unlimited ISIS cells here and provide them with as many government goodies as possible to set up shop here. No evidence ISIS is behind this but why bring terrorists here unless your with them.


Im glad you said that and not me becuase I was gonna just call the kettle black, not sugar coat it and be done with it. Its hard to have sympathy for a state who elected a muslim sympathizer by giving him their electorial votes in both elections! It kills me that todays America has to learn everything the hard way...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just announced on FOX, A third IED has been found unexploded!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Nothing to see here. I'm sure it was just workplace violence.

Seriously though, I hope no one was hurt and everyone there stays safe. Welcome to our new world.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Third device is a pressure cooker bomb.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Honestly I thought they'd take a haitus to help Hilda. No attacks would suggest the regime is doing a good job and she's going to do the same "nothing" the golfing loser has.



RedLion said:


> Attacks were bound to start happening.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

The beginning of the end?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

NYC is a open door for this crap to start , you can't trust the Muslims , or any of the people that support them " Obamazz , Clintons " . It very sad this happened . Our Government opened the door for this to happen . So we know who is to blame .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

29 injured to this point.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Honestly I thought they'd take a haitus to help Hilda. No attacks would suggest the regime is doing a good job and she's going to do the same "nothing" the golfing loser has.


I think it speaks to the fact the left, soros, the CIA and Barry do not have control over all of the terrorists.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Nothing to see here. I'm sure it was just workplace violence.
> 
> Seriously though, I hope no one was hurt and everyone there stays safe. Welcome to our new world.


"At this point, what difference does it make? It was probably a guy just out for a walk with a pressure cooker and cell phone"


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It will only get worse, increasing in frequency and scope. And Oblunder and the Beast want to increase the numbers of this vermin brought to our shores.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NYC mayor and FBI running around now looking for some homeless white vet to pin this on.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Meanwhile a university in CA, a main stream media newspaper the LA Times, continue to run a daily 3000 call poll on the presidential election. Trump leads grown to 6.7% in the national poll.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Auntie said:


> The beginning of the end?


 Not if some of us get half a chance. We have dealt them a bad day before we can do it again if we get rid of Obama.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Some ******* that the current administration let in from Afghanistan named Ahmed Khan Rahami is a subject in this bombing. If you don't contact your Congress Representative and Senator and let them know we must not allow one more evil muslim into the US then you are complicit.

NYPD: Man Being Sought In Connection With Chelsea Blast « CBS New York


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Not if some of us get half a chance. We have dealt them a bad day before we can do it again if we get rid of Obama.
> 
> View attachment 25050


And the super bitch who wants to replace him.


----------

